# Does your dog sleep in your bed?



## flametank952

Does your Gsd sleep on your bed with you while you sleep?

When I get diesel I will have him sleep in my bed, it just makes me feel safer having gaurd dog at foot of my bed.


----------



## aubie

Yep, we started the first night we brought her home, and now at 65lbs she sleeps there everynight. Now, if we hadn't gotten the king bed, she'd probably be on the floor, but the king gives DH, me and her (and the cats) plenty of room. 

The nights DH works, she sleeps up snuggled with me!


----------



## Denman

Mine would if I let her. But she sleeps on her doggy bed at the foot of my bed... she would be the first thing someone saw if they entered my room at night.


----------



## flyinghayden

Oh yeah! Nice, now that winter is coming, and having a furry toe heater is so nice in the mornings!!


----------



## darga19

Nope. Marshall is too big and just plain fidgety.

He sleeps on the floor next to the bed usually,

or at the top of the stairs
or downstairs on the chaise
or the sofa
or the floor
or his crate
or the office
or all of the above on a given night!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

Tazer (Cocker) - yes; he usually sleeps between DH & I
Winnie (Corgi mix) - yes but not often as she likes to sleep where my feet should be abd I end up VERY uncomfortable








Kaynya (Crested) - yes, usually under the covers with us
Sasha - no, she NEVER settles down when she's laying with us
Mauser - some; he likes to lay with us for awhile but doesn't stay on the bed the whole night (his choice)


----------



## littledmc17

when B was a pup nope he was in his crate
Now he will get in the bed if he feels like it but way to hot for him
he likes sleeping in front of his fan yes Brady has his own fan 
He either will sleep on the floor at bottom of bed or on the floor next to me


----------



## weber1b

It would be tricky as we have a water bed, but even if we did not, our dogs do not get on furniture. They do not need to get up there to be pet so we don't do allow it. Frankly, neither Clover nor Max have ever showed great inclination or desire to do so either.


----------



## sunfluer

<span style='font-size: 11pt'>Nope! DH doesn't like it. And, it's probably a good thing b/c my dogs have been known to bring in a tick or 2. Plus, I've had lyme and it's no fun. We don't encourage Sirius to get up the couch either b/c he's such a big boy. Moon, our Lab is allowed up on the couch because we allowed it from day one. I will curl up with him there but not on the bed.

Sirius sleeps in his crate in our bedroom and Moon has an extra slice of carpet on the floor next to our bed.</span>


----------



## Jax08

in bed with me... but it's a California King


----------



## katieliz

oh you betcha, the cashman stretches out his whole fine self right next to mom, and back to back we sleep. miss seraphina blue sleeps next to the bed on the floor, until we get up, then she takes our spot till we all head outdoors.

http://sera-and-cash.blogspot.com 

scroll down the blog for some bed pics...


----------



## Powell

No, Jolene WILL NOT come into the bedrooms....her choice. When I was home sick one day, I wanted her to come into my bedroom and so I carried her extra dog bed, but her on the leash and brought her into the bedroom. She slept on her dog bed , me on the bed, with leash in my hand. 


Powell


----------



## Qyn

My old dog did when she was young but after she had spey incontinence and I had to replace 2 lots of bedding despite her being medicated, I decided no animals in the bed. After that all dogs have slept in the same room as us but on their dog beds (often more comfortable than ours - I know I have tested them







) until we had issues. Quynne still slept in our bedroom while Buddy was separated at night once he needed constant outdoor access.

Alan does not want dogs on the bed and, really, neither do I. I'm a restless sleeper and want to stretch out or roll over and not have to worry about disturbing the dogs ..... OTOH, Alan has to put up with me.


----------



## lhczth

I always have one or two on the bed with me at night. Alexis and Vala switch nights since they hate each other. Nike sleeps where she wants so sometimes that is with me and other times out on the couch. Deja and Duri are crated in my room and Vala is too on the nights Alexis is loose. Donovan is crated in another room. I thought about moving him into the bedroom, but decided that once he knows what heat cycles mean it will be easier to have him in another part of the house.







Eventually most will be lose at night and able to sleep where they want to.


----------



## JerzeyGSD

I was against it but John was all for it so, obviously, she sleeps up there now. Thing is, despite him owning a king sized bed, I still get squished up into a quarter of the bed while John gets his half and Jerzey takes up all the rest of me half.







It can be frustrating but that's how it is!


----------



## headtripparade

Bud (APBT/Lab) and Lou (GSD) do sleep in the bed with me and my husband. It's a king sized bed, so while I can't stand having anything around me (I'm a sprawler) my husband could sleep folded up in a box. The dogs pile up around him, and while he looks very uncomfortable, he swears he loves it. It's like having boys' side and Mom's side.


----------



## brembo

Banjo sleeps with me, or on me to be precise. I often wake up to his feet stuffed under me or his head on my legs. Seems he is much happier when some bit of him is touching me.


----------



## dogsnkiddos

We put two queen sized beds together to accomodate the dogs sleeping with us....


----------



## katieliz

whoa, dogsnkiddos, way to go!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jason L

Obie just started. He slept in his crate up till he was 10 month old. What I've discovered is that he is a heavy sleeper and a snorer and a major bed hog.


----------



## mjbgsd

I bought a queen size bed just so I could fit my dogs on it.








Though my dogs were not allowed to sleep in my bed till they were about 2 years as I didn't want them eating anything, now they hardly ever go in the crate unless they choose to. Cody for some reason has chose to sleep on the floor next to my door. Not sure why since he started doing this last year. Isa's favorite spot is by my feet.


----------



## Suki's Mom

Suki sleeps on her bed at the foot of ours, or on the cold tiles in the onsuite bathroom, or anywhere else in the bedroom she likes. She has only gotten up on the bed once. DH had gotten up before me, let her out and started doing some work on the computer. Suki normally sticks to him like glue, but this morning she came back to the bedroom and jumped up beside me









She isn't allowed on the furniture either, except for one chair in the office, right by the window, which she knows is HER chair. If I sit in it, she'll come right over and jump up, almost pushing me off, lol!


----------



## george1990

I'm in a really small room, so I have a twin sized bed. This fits me, my girlfriend sometimes, Max, and Miko, somehow. But, Miko can't stay on the bed longer than 5 minutes, as he heats up easily and gets uncomfortable. I wish he would though.


----------



## jaggirl47

Zappa has taken over my husband's side of the bed and puts his head on the pillow. My husband is going to be in for a suprise when he comes home and finds that he has to fight with Zappa to get his spot back. lol


----------



## GSDElsa

Noooo! No puppies on the bed for us! Or any furniture for that matter! Elsa's LL Bean bed that oma got is PLENTY comfy. We move it from the living room into the bedroom every night (down the hall).

But I'm not sure she'd even like to sleep in the bed. She's a bit of a wanderer and tends to move back and forth from the bedroom to her crate in the living room.

I'm surprised at how many people can have the dogs in bed with them. We love our little Elsa (and all the prior dogs in the family), but it's too much! Besides, my husband is such a crazy sleeper, only one of us needs to "take one for the team" and get an elbow in the middle of the night


----------



## triordan

no way


----------



## doggiedad

my dog sleeps at the foot of the bed or on my GF side.
i call him up on the bed he'll stay there 10 minutes or so
and then he lays on the floor.


----------



## Wolfie

Nope. Yukon sleeps in his crate next to my bed. 

My previous dogs use to sleep with me, while it was nice to have them close, the fur and dirt left on the bed each morning/night drove me crazy.


----------



## Skittles42

Yep Elsa sleeps on the bed with me. It went from the crate to being able to sleep outside the crate and now on my bed. When I get out of bed she'll move over to my side of the bed and she lays her head on my pillow. LoL


----------



## Steffanie

Both my dogs sleep on the bed with me. I have a queen-sized bed and Cheyenne will sleep on the other side next to my head, and Sir will sleep directly next to me or at the foot of the bed. They sleep on the floor sometimes too, mainly if I'm not on the bed and the floor is closer to me, but for the most part they like to sleep on the bed. They'd also steal my pillow given the chance!


----------



## Anja1Blue

No -they have their own beds, Conor by the window (he likes to watch the world go by) and Anja in the corner (she likes to curl up when she's sleeping.) Robert and I love both of them but the bed is for us.

___________________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## puppycraze

> Originally Posted By: SteffanieBoth my dogs sleep on the bed with me. I have a queen-sized bed and Cheyenne will sleep on the other side next to my head, and Sir will sleep directly next to me or at the foot of the bed. They sleep on the floor sometimes too, mainly if I'm not on the bed and the floor is closer to me, but for the most part they like to sleep on the bed. They'd also steal my pillow given the chance!


----------



## PipiK

Mine don't even get to go in the bedroom, let alone sleep in the bed. None of them did.

Well, except for years ago when Mr Pip had a couple of little Mini Schnauzers and they did get to go on furniture and in the bed. Well, one day, poor Jiggsy (who wasn't the smartest doggy in the world, unfortunately) got sprayed by a skunk out in the yard. He stood and barked and barked until the skunk ran off. Then, dripping with skunk juice and thoroughly disgusting, he ran into the house, through the kitchen, and into the master bedroom where he jumped up on the bed with one of Mr Pip's exes and shared his aroma with her.

hahahahahaha

oops...


----------



## Effie325

Yes. His first night was last night, and he slept in the bed with me. But, I am sleeping solo right now (spare the two dogs) because I still get up with the baby (who sleeps in my room with me) if he needs something. Once he goes to his own room, and my husband sleeps back here again, I'll need both dogs to sleep in their own beds. My oldie will do so on command, but I do need to make sure the puppy learns too, or else he'll end up spoiled rotten!


----------



## djmcmullan

Doesn't everyone? hee hee.


----------



## AK GSD

Boss sleeps part of the night on our bed and then relocates to his own bed on the floor beside our bed. Scout likes to sleep all night on our bed. Thank goodness for king size beds!


----------



## Catu

Diabla has her crate in my bedroom and some times she sleeps there and sometimes with me. She would like to sleep always in the bed, but sometimes she is too dirty and sometimes I have a hard day ahead and want a night of full, deep, sleep. Lately she has been "complaining" for having to sleep on her crate, so I have not been allowing her on my bed for the last week, until the whining ends. It is a privilege, not a right.


----------



## Doubleminttwin

Baya alternates between me and my sis and I wouldn't have it any other way, I always sleep better when shes there, not to mention it made housebreaking a breeze!


----------



## mysablegsd

No. On the floor on a doggy bed or in her crate in the computer room. Hubby's 2 F Poms sleep with him, our N/M Pom sleeps with me or in his crate in the computer room.


----------



## Sherush

From 14 weeks to 1 year of age Jesse slept on our bed with us. At 1 year of age (I am not kidding pretty well at the 1 year birth date) he moved to his own bed beside our bed. He did it himself. But if either hubby or I leave the bed then Jesse comes up and sleeps with the other person till they get up.


----------



## onyxena

Not here! I wish I could sometimes, but I REALLY enjoy sprawling out and sleeping on clean sheets. They all have very comfy beds in their crates. When I go to my parent's farm and take one of them with me, I will let them sleep with me then. I often stay out in their camper, so it's fun to have a big snuggly warm dog to keep me cozy and keep foxes away!


----------



## GSDtravels

No, not all night. Drake was never allowed in bed when life was "normal" (when there were four dogs in our pack). When I started traveling, he was invited but wouldn't. He'll jump up for a while, but when lights go out, he lays by the door and acts as my guard, on duty all night. This was new behavior when we stayed in hotels has now become the norm.


----------



## lcht2

only if i want to be eating dog hair and fighting for leg room....

NO NO NO NEVER!!

haveing a "gaurd" dog sleep NEXT to your bed isnt going to make you feel as comfortable???


----------



## lcht2

> Originally Posted By: gsdsr#1No. On the floor on a doggy bed or in her crate in the computer room. Hubby's 2 F Poms sleep with him, our N/M Pom sleeps with me or in his crate in the computer room.


ghey???


----------



## novarobin

Yes and no. 

Hary, the working dog, does not at any point. 
Kaper and Chatham are allowed when there is only one of us in bed. We both work shiftwork so there are a lot of nights the dogs can. Kaper does come up but doesn't usually stay, Chatham will stay there all night. If I leave the bedroom door open, he sometimes sleeps downstairs on the couch. 
When we are both in bed, there is just not enough room. The boys know 2 people=no dogs, 1 person= dogs welcome. If one of us goes to bed early, they wil go to bed. When the other comes up, they get out of the bed right away without even being told.


----------



## sleachy

Tooz can sleep wherever she likes. Sometimes (especially in winter) she starts the night in bed with me and the cats but she leaves at some point. In the morning, she likes to come back up and we spoon.








The only times she has spent the whole night in the bed were when she was sick.


----------



## rubmybelly

No; Bear doesn't sleep on my bed nor does our new puppy.


----------



## selzer

Babsy is good in bed. She likes to sleep up on the top of the pillows and I have to push her into a more appropriate position so I do not have to leave my feet off the end of the bed. 

Jenna is awful, she runs back and forth and back and forth and each time jumping up on the bed until I give up and put her down in the room where she can go outside. 

Rush is good, he sleeps long wise in the bed. 

Arwen gets too hot and jumps out. After I am asleep, she comes over and washes my face. (I think she objects to me snoring.)

Milla is fine, but when she wakes up early and is left to her own devices, I sometimes am at a loss.

Heidi starts out ok, but then jumps up into the bed and off. 

Whitney is pretty good. Sleeps in the bed, and does not wake me up. Is much more interested in what horror she can commit while I sleep blissfuly ignorant of the destruction. 

Tori is good, but she gets hot and sleeps in her own bed. 

Ninja spends her bed time washing my face. If I cover up my head she will stop. I have to close the bedroom door and the bathroom door because she goes over any size baby gate.


----------



## SuzyE

right next to and sometimes on top of mama


----------



## rainydaygoods

Charlie is allowed on the couch but not the bed; he sleeps in the room with us on the floor (usually by my side) with his blankie.


----------



## 2Dogs

They both start out there. My wife doesn't mind it, but I kick them off when I come to bed. I get too hot at night to tolerate a couple of extra heat pumps.


----------



## wildwolf60

Yes, she usually asks permission first, then curls up by my feet. Sometimes she jumps off during the night, sometimes stays there all night! Ususally stays curled up, but occasionally I wake up scrunched up next to hubby cause she's taken up most of my side of the bed, lol! I enjoy the closeness of having her on the bed.


----------



## tylerg_95

She either sleeps on my bed or in her crate. It isn't that bad since she's only 45 pounds


----------



## SylvieUS

Oh heck yeah! Just...not under the covers, only on top. I like my clean sheets too -g- Gotta love a furry buddy snuggled up. Down to just the Husky now







but he sleeps wherever he likes.

But the poster that has the waterbed made me laugh. As an older teen/young adult, I had a queen size waterbed with no 'baffles', so very wavy. My large male GSD at the time, Bijou, figured out that if he came running into the room and pounced on the unoccupied side of the bed, he would either give the bed occupant a fright, or even dump them off onto the floor if they slept right at the edge of the bed.

I know I really should have corrected him...but darn..made me laugh till I got teary every single time, how could I....


----------



## MustLoveGSDs

I wish! The GSD likes to sleep on the floor beside the bed or in front of the bedroom door..he's the guardian. He wakes up at every little sound too and will go on "patrol"


Our pittie is the only one who loves to snuggle and cuddle in the bed with us. My Boyfriend works night shift so it's nice to sleep next to Karma so I'm not so alone. Karma will get right up against me in any position and go to sleep. Brings me comfort.


----------



## k950ECHO

Yep, I have a California King Sleep number bed, and she has the other side and her own sleep number too (not too soft, not too hard,) just right. Next to me. (Im single) She's only 5 mths. sleeps all night through the night ever since I got her.







She use to sleep with her nose in my ear...







not anymore, she's growing independant. (SUCKS!)


----------



## doggiedad

my dog will sleep at the foot of the bed or on my GF's side of the
bed. we can call up on the bed. he rarely stays there all night.
my GF didn't want him on the bed. my dog knows hand signals so
i would wait untill the lights were out and my GF was settled nad i would signal him to jump on the bed. my GF would always ask me did i signal him to jump on the bed. i always said no. she never believed me. my GF doesn't mind him being on the bed now. she actually calls him to jump on the bed.


----------



## TxRider

Hope slept on the foot of the bed her first month out of rescue, then she slowly stopped it and now always sleeps in the living room.

Kaya my new rescue is a foot of the bed dog I believe, I have a feeling she might always be. Nicer that she's smaller.. Good foot warmer.

Hope still comes in every morning at daybreak when it's time to get up to jump on the bed and wake me up, or curl up on the foot of the bed and wait me out if I don't get up.


----------



## Minnieski

Nope - allergies and space are the issue.


----------



## beeker318

The bed is the only furniture my guy is allowed on. He'll jump up there, usually in the morning, and lie down for a while, but he never stays long. In the winter time when the house is cooler, he does seem to enjoy the heated mattress pad, but he never stays for long, which is just a well because when he does stay he seems determined to s-l-o-w-l-y stretch out until I wake up hanging on the edge of the bed for dear life and he's splayed out on the rest.


----------



## Megan

My pup sleeps on the floor next to the bed and sometimes under the bed, although I'm sure he won't fit under there for too much longer.


----------



## VonderStadtrand

No, the dogs are not allowed on the bed. I have noticed my male sleeping on the couch at night, though.


----------



## brodie

All three sleep on my bed. Keep you warm at night.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom

Sigurd sleeps beside me almost every night since the day we brought him home. The first night I should have kept him crated, as he tried to jump off in the night and it didn't go to well - we found him curled in a ball underneath our bed in the morning! We purposely bought a king sized bed when we bought our house, so we all have enough room.


----------



## georgiapeach717

Clover slept in the bed for his first 3 nights...then on the floor on my side of the bed, and now in his crate on my side of the bed. When he gets completely housebroken and he has free roam in the bedroom at night (thinking 6+ months) I am not opposed to him climbing up on the bed on occassion.


----------



## JazzyGirl

No, I have allergies so my bedroom is a no pet zone. especially the cats.


----------



## SandiR2

dogsnkiddos said:


> We put two queen sized beds together to accomodate the dogs sleeping with us....


 
I soooo need to do this!


----------



## Lucy Dog

Lucy falls asleep on the bed, but by the time i wake up, she's moved over to the couch or her crate. Actually she's got her head on my shoulder right now snoring away after a long day of playing in the snow. 

I didn't let her sleep on the bed or anywhere outside of her crate until she was 6 months old and i trusted her to not have any accidents. Luckily enough, she never let me down.


----------



## FuryanGoddess

Not here... no dogs on the bed or any furniture at all in my house. Don't like it at all. Had a beagle we got used this past spring, the one that went in to kidney failure, he came to use w/ the idea in his head that he owned everything that was soft and fluffy and slept in bed w/ me for a few wks. he was only 30 lbs but he really started giving my hubs a hard time, growling and snarling, even trying to bite him. After that, he slept in the crate at night and was a much better dog for it. He learned really quick to stay off. He also dripped pee, which I now believe was due to his bad kidneys so that was another reason to stay off... pee drops add up and make lots of stains and smells... yuck.


----------



## marksteven

aw:aw:Mine takes about 3/4 of the bed and leaves me with enough room to roll over and land on the floor. one nite i woke up real early with the distinct odor of hot dogs near my face. here he was stretched out sound asleep with both front paws resting on my face.


----------



## Mandalay

Mandalay has been sleeping with us the last few nights. I am not sure how long it will last as my DH does not get as much enjoyment as having a dog head on his thigh, or a dog nose on his butt, or dog feet pushing up against his back, or, or, or...


LOL


----------



## DJEtzel

Frag sleeps in bed with Jon and I, however, when he first gets in bed, he insists on laying across the pillows.


----------



## mockbam5

What happened to everyone's rule on crate training?? I thought they are supposed to know their spot, I'm just getting confused now.


----------



## Debbieg

mockbam5 said:


> What happened to everyone's rule on crate training?? I thought they are supposed to know their spot, I'm just getting confused now.



Benny' slept in the crate until he was house trained and it is still his "den" in the living room ( My mom would be appalled ) When he was about 5 months I began letting him sleep on the floor next to me with the leash around my arm so I could tell if he was getting into trouble. He was very good and from 6 months on could go 8 hours without having to go potty. 
Now he sleeps in the bed with me until DH comes to bed and then he jumps off ( sometimes with a sigh ) and gets on his bed on the floor next to me.


----------



## Josiebear

Ha no. I have a queen size bed. No way she would fit . maybe someday when i eventually get a king size bed .


----------



## Syaoransbear

Chrono sleeps in a crate in another room. He was kicked out long ago due to terrible dog farts that would keep me up all night.


----------



## MayzieGSD

Mayzie comes up for a cuddle and then hops off to sleep on the couch


----------



## Denman

Ginger either sleeps in bed with me, or on the floor on her bed... It is her decision, some nights she wants to sleep on the bed, some nights on her bed... If my daughter is at my house she sleeps down on her bed, however she has started the habit of barking at 6 in the morning, which she never does in my room... so her time in my daughters room at night is limited....


----------



## jay d

He sleeps in his crate by my bed,because I'm worried he's gonna get into something bad while I'm asleep:nono: LOL


----------



## Powell

Jolene won't come into my bedroom. I don't mind if she did, but it is up to her. 

Powell


----------



## triordan

dresden only comes up on the bed after my husband leaves for work, raven stays downstairs


----------



## Timberlinek9

Timber and Zada both love to sleep on the bed. The first thing they do when I let them down stairs is jump on the bed and lay down. Some nights they stay on the bed all night and other nights they switch back and forth from the bed and the floor. Zada knows her side of the bed and I have to tell Timber to move over so I can get in.


----------



## DHau

At first my belief was no animals on the furniture because that is what my parents did. Well, since I have been frequenting this forum, Tosca is now allowed on the couch and in my bed whenever she wants.


----------



## Chicagocanine

Nope, Bianca doesn't even sleep in my bedROOM! In fact I "lock" her out at night... My previous dog Ginger (Golden Retriever) slept in my bed for 11 years and I couldn't sleep without her next to me. 
Bianca used to not be allowed in the bedroom at all because I have a bowl of food for the cats on the floor, but I started putting that out of her reach so now she is sometimes allowed in during the day. At night I lock my youngest cats in the bedroom so they don't get into mischief and keep everyone else away (I started when they were young kittens and it wasn't safe for them to be free in the house unsupervised, but I've just kept it up.) 
A few times I invited Bianca up on the bed when I was taking a nap, but she was not comfortableand left right away. Anyway there's no room on the bed for Bianca since I usually have 2-3 cats in bed with me!


----------



## mockbam5

My dog sleeps in the crate right next to my bed, so that when he wakes up and has to go to the bathrom I take him out right away. He's only 2 1/2 months


----------



## windwalker718

Ikon generally starts the night on the bed, but after an hour he gets down and lays across the bedroom door on the hard floor (there are dog beds in the room as well).Klytie always sleeps with Bev, but gets down as soon as I come in the room unless asked to come up and join me. All of the dogs will get off on command, and remain on the floor though. The bed privilege is by invite only.


----------



## Bridget

Yes Heidi sleeps in our bed most of the time. I have to lift her up because her hips hurt. It's probably not good leadership behavior to let her, but I love her sleeping close to me.


----------



## JKlatsky

Argos sleeps in bed as long as it doesn't get too hot. If it's hot he moves to the tile. 

And I'm grateful in this cold weather that he's a total snuggler. He actually gets really close and spoons. Too precious, but it makes it hard to get up and out of bed in the morning!


----------



## lsoilm1936

Kaspar starts out sometimes at foot of bed and then moves into crate, or on doggie bed beside bed or on floor by door.

Pollie tries to be next to me at top of bed if at all possible all night unless Nixie gets there first. Pollie and Nixie alternate taking up the top and middle portion of the other side of the bed. 

Ayden will sleep at the foot of the bed some and in the crate some.

I have GOT to get a KING size bed. The Queen just doesn't do it anymore!


----------



## csaiz

I am with you Lori !!!!

My 3 sleep on the bed - thank goodness its Kingsize!!!!!


----------



## Miss Molly May

We would like to have Molly sleep in our bed but our breeder told us to keep her off bed or couches. She said it will make her not respect us and make it harder to train her. Is this true?


----------



## doggiedad

you could train Molly first then allow her on the bed. 


Miss Molly May said:


> We would like to have Molly sleep in our bed but our breeder told us to keep her off bed or couches. She said it will make her not respect us and make it harder to train her. Is this true?


----------



## Lilie

Hondo sleeps in his crate next to the bed. I don't like him on the bed. Hec, if I could keep Hubby in a crate by the bed I'd make him sleep there too.


----------



## Miss Molly May

Please tell me Hubby is a GSD lol!!


----------



## VaBeachFamily

My Cullen WON't sleep in the bed. He will lay up there right before bed to get rubbed, and as soon as I flip the light next to the bed, he jumps down onto his bed!


----------



## holland

Sometimes Anja sleeps in the bed sometimes she doesn't Rorie always sleeps in the bed and when she wants to get up she shoves her head under my head


----------



## StGeorgeK9

I actually have a doggy blanket (carefully chosen to coordinate with my bedroom colors) that I lay at the end of the bed. Ava will sleep on that, I think the issue is does the dog learn it as their spot or yours. Ava automatically moves when I go to a spot that she is occupying. The furniture is mine, I only allow her on it, but when I ask (most of the time I dont even have to ask), she moves immediately. I think some dogs this will work fine for and others not so much, I think it depends both on the dog and the leadership in the house.


----------



## mysablegsd

No.


----------



## sweetliberty

Nope. First of all, she is too big, hubby and I have queen size bed. She's a 100 pound dog, not overweight, just big. Second, she would be too warm. She seeks out the coolest spot in the house to sleep. She has never wanted to sleep on a blanket or dog bed, just the floor. Plus we have a big 93 pound lab and if you let one in you gotta let the other one in. I just read that one of the reasons some people don't get quality sleep is because their pets sleep with them and fidget all night. Any thoughts?


----------



## Lilie

I can certainly agree with the pets fidgeting. It would drive me crazy. When I'm in my bedroom and Hondo has followed me in there, he'll go lie on the floor of our marble shower. He likes the coolness. I suppose when he is older and is allowed free roam at night he'll elect to sleep in there.


----------



## London's Mom

Definitely yes. London was brought home at 8 weeks old and he has been sleeping at my feet everynight since then. He is now 13 months old and 90#s. I love having him there. And I have no problem with him respecting me or my DH. I guess it depends on the individual dog.


----------



## sweetliberty

I forgot to add to my post about the fact that my lab has very vivid dreams all the time. She's more active in her sleep than awake. She barks, growls, shows her teeth, (something she never does when she's awake) runs, whimpers, and once in a while lets out a howl like a **** dog. This will wake her up and she looks at me like "What the **** was that?" I have enough problems sleeping without her sideshow.


----------



## Kamahi

Well it was difficult(to say the least) to get Kamahi to STAY on the bed lol. he usually wanted to sleep on the floor..and he would cry and cry until he was on the ground again. my ears couldn't take it usually, so I would have to put him on the floor..(or I would be up for hours and he would STILL be crying) 
That was until I started feeding him treats on the bed.  (no where else, just the bed) And give him all the praise I could (on the bed.)
Now I can't get him off of it!! Lol.


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON

NO!


----------



## star5cr34m

Kaiah sleeps in bed with me when im alone, but when my girlfriend is spending the night, she sleeps downstairs in her crate. and she does perfectly fine in both places.


except when she wakes up in the bed at 7am every morning...


----------



## LaRen616

Yes and no. He is allowed to sleep in his daddy's bed but not mine. My BF has nice soft flannel sheets that Sinister sleeps on. I have black satin sheets on my bed and my comforter is amazing and they are expensive so my bed is off limits. Sin and I go take naps on the BF's bed when he's not home


----------



## Jessiewessie99

both do. and Tanner snores.


----------



## michelleans

No, both Jake and Dena sleep in their crates.


----------



## cherry

My dogs are not let on the bed or sofa, infact they dont cross the doorway of my bedroom! I dont think its very clean and dont fancy the hair!! plus im the leader so thats the perks i enjoy i get to sit above the pack  they have lovely dog beds to sleep in but they do sleep outside my room door.


----------



## shubbard

yep! she's the only baby girl! - and of course she snores- loudly- but its Ok


----------



## rackfocus

I love the idea of having a big dog on my bed, but when I get Spock (he's only 4 1/2 weeks now), I'm not planning on letting him. Jack (my Calico) is really antisocial and takes refuge in my room. So that's kind of her space, so it would be unfair for her. She sleeps with me though, so I guess it's a compromise.


----------



## Redgrappler

Not mine. I don't think my wife would approve. That cold nose would probably keep us awake or force me to kick him off the bed.


----------



## DonP

No, they sleep on the floor in our room and no licking, scratching, or chewing allowed.


----------



## Nikkia

Only when given permission to, I have always been a stickler about being the pack leader because any misbehaving may result in me losing her because my mom isn't to big on big dogs. She isn't allowed in my room, on my bed (or any furniture for that matter) unless I give her permission and she knows it as soon as we get to my room or I sit down she just lays down by the door or by me unless I tell her she can come in the room or up on the bed (We have leather couches so she's never allowed on those as my mom is afraid she'll scratch them up). She usually sleeps in her crate at the end of my bed unless it's cold out then I like a foot warmer, not that she stays on my feet. LOL the nights she does sleep with me she usually comes up and cuddles with me.


----------



## Melly

Well we turned a small room of ours into the dog room. they sleep in there on a couple of blankets. Bella is still working on house training and Kane is house trained but Bella would go crazy If I left her alone in the room lol. The only time she doesnt mind the door shut alone is at feeding time I put her in there to eat and Kane out, She isn't food aggressive towards people i can put my hand in her bowl pick up food whatever it is, but she wont let Kane come close to her bowl or if his looks better his bowl so I just separate them. Maybe when Bella is house trained they can sleep in our room.


----------



## chargerpuppy

Yes, but only when invited up, which is always.


----------



## gabby67

Invited up is good. I got a paw right on the eye socket last night. I saw stars!


----------



## jomil

im afraid she does she was sleeping in a little comfort zone between the kitchen and living room but my hubby couldn't wait to let her sleep on the bed she has only just started sleeping on the bed at 9 months she lies at the bottom of the bed, she goes to sleep when the light goes out. I wouldn't have it any other way now she is our family and best friend and to be honest they don't live long enough so we have to spoil them a little, she will get off if i tell her to
jo


----------



## abby

kobe never was really a bed dog he still lays on the floor (numerous beds which very rarely uses!) The other two dont think we notice that they sleep on the couch at night. The hound mix "scamp" would but hubby likes to sleep in the bed! 
However the cats do sleep on the bed and boy can they make it uncomfortable in fact my cat growls at us if we move!!!


----------



## Ellie

No way, Ellie is not allowed in our bed. I didn't want her to be too spoiled of a princess, so i set some boundaries including the bed and couch. She has TWO very comfy dog beds in our apartment, so the human's bed is off limits.


----------



## Clay

When my first GSD was a puupy, he was allowed to sleep on the bed. As he got older and bigger, our king size bed was too small for the three of us. It was hard to break him and get him to sleep in his own bed. While we were asleep, he would sneak onto the bed and we would wake up in the early morning hours with two to hogging the bed. Kaiser, our new GSD puppy will not be allowed on the bed.


----------



## vinnyb

My buddy is going on 15 weeks now. He sleeps in his crate, but its in the living room as my bedroom is too tiny to fit his crate. Since he's housebroken now, I've been thinking about letting him sleep tethered to a leash on his pillow on the floor in the bedroom. Anybody else transition their dog from the crate at night to a pillow? I'm wondering if I should wait a bit more until he's older.


----------



## DCluver33

Dodger sleeps in his crate at night and some mornings (usually weekends) i bring him in my room and let him lay on my bed with me. now when my mom's gone for long periods of time I think i'll puppy proof my room and let Dodge sleep on my bed at night with my door shut of course  having a twin bed and a 90 lb GSD in your bed is going to be interesting I think I'm gonna need a bigger bed


----------



## DCluver33

vinnyb said:


> My buddy is going on 15 weeks now. He sleeps in his crate, but its in the living room as my bedroom is too tiny to fit his crate. Since he's housebroken now, I've been thinking about letting him sleep tethered to a leash on his pillow on the floor in the bedroom. Anybody else transition their dog from the crate at night to a pillow? I'm wondering if I should wait a bit more until he's older.


my dog sleeps in his crate, but you can get a pillow and put it in his crate so he knows that's what he's supposed to lay on then when he gets used to the pillow take it out of the crate (get rid of the crate) and put it where the crate was once he figures out that's what he's supposed to sleep in he should have no problem transitioning. hope this helps


----------



## shilorio

shilo sleeps with me  she is usually right next to the wall (her back agenst it) then she uses her legs and pushes me off! i have fallen off the bed at least seven times lol


----------



## kensbuns1

Madison would love to sleep in our bed, but I do not allow it. However I do invite her sometimes to have a nap with me. Just so she knows she is special. I never allow them on my furniture either, well unless invited.


----------



## kensbuns1

vinnyb said:


> My buddy is going on 15 weeks now. He sleeps in his crate, but its in the living room as my bedroom is too tiny to fit his crate. Since he's housebroken now, I've been thinking about letting him sleep tethered to a leash on his pillow on the floor in the bedroom. Anybody else transition their dog from the crate at night to a pillow? I'm wondering if I should wait a bit more until he's older.


 
I dont think tethering him is a good idea. What if something happend while you were sleeping. If you dont trust him to sleep out of his kennel I say what till he is older!


----------



## celiamarie

No doggies on the bed. Or the furniture. When Max was diagnosed with lymphoma, we'd allow him on the couch, and he'd know to come up only when we put the beach towel down first. That was his signal. Usually, he would sleep at the top of the stairs, bottom of the stairs, or in his crate downstairs.


----------



## jgarnett

HAHHAHA Going back through the threads for advice I cam across this long one and it seems everyone breaks the cardinal rule about showing the dog who is boss and not letting them sleep in the bed blah blah etc etc ! :wild: I guess it goes to show how much we all love dogs !

It is too hot in Cambodia and there is not enough room on the king size bed between wife and 2 year old daughter otherwise..........

Interestingly though, back in Australia we used to chain and kennel all our dogs at night EVERY night and then randomly for two main reasons ;

a) Stop them roaming or jumping fences and chasing cats or livestock
b) A good habit for when we needed people to dog sit them

I am going to practice the random chaining but let my new dog flop wherever she wants outside. I think she will usually choose the cool tiles in our garden gazebo !


----------



## EdwardDrapkin

When I go to bed, I close the door, because she won't potty in the bedroom. I don't know why, since it's way too big for a 13.5 week old puppy to consider her "den" but if the door's closed, she whines and barks until I wake up to take her out. Usually, when I go to bed, she hops in it and chills out with me until I go to sleep. At some point, when I've fallen asleep, she'll get down and go sleep in her crate. Works for both of us, I guess


----------



## Zisso

No. My two would be too hot, crowd me too much, leave too much dog hair in the bed, track in far too much dirt and grit, and simply none of us would be comfy or happy. Also I have a plain old full sized bed, & one of my cats already sleeps either on her own pillow or in the corner not far from my head, so the dogs would also displace her. So the dogs have the rest of the house to find a comfy spot for the night. Z prefers his crate most times, and Nadia is usually on the couch.


----------



## selzer

No, Babsy spends much more time in the bed than I do, so I really must call it her bed. I do sleep in it with her. She lets me. Sometimes, she sprawls across the pillows and I get the impression that she wishes I would find some place else though.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Yep both do, not at the same time.


----------



## goatdude

no, never and I have never let any of my dogs up on furniture or sleep in my bedroom. I think it's a really bad practice to start.


----------



## lithpd101

Thunder doesn't sleep in my bed. I sleep in his bed. He makes room for me though.


----------



## jakeandrenee

no....crate only.


----------



## HandsomeSamson

NO! Samson is not even a year old yet and huge! If I taught him it was okay to sleep in the bed now I would have a 115+ lb dog jumping on top of me in the middle of the night pretty soon. He sleeps right at the foot of the bed on the floor and thats how I like it...although I think my girlfriend sneaks him in when I'm not around

*just realizd he's in the bed in my avatar...oops...okay so maybe I sneak him up there too from time to time


----------



## KCandMace

They sleep anywhere they want but ON my bed. They sleep in the kids' bed, couch, or anywhere else they seem is a good place like under the table at the back door.
When they were little they slept in their crates.


----------



## onyxboy

Yep! He sleeps on our King Size and takes over from day number one. When I nap sitting up on the couch he thinks he is a lap dog and falls asleep with me on my lap. Go figure!


----------



## marksteven

lithpd101 said:


> Thunder doesn't sleep in my bed. I sleep in his bed. He makes room for me though.


 

So i'm not the only one with that problem.:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Relayer

Our bed is the only sanctuary for us and Xavier the cat! Max actually prefers his crate normally, or if we're watching a movie or something )before bedtime) he likes to lay down on the cool marble floor in the bathroom. I like that!!


----------



## shawnmccarthy87

Sometimes mine will -- but she will always at some point make it down to her doggy bed.


----------



## armymp1014

Ava sleeps in my room on a doggy bed. However she climbed up on the bed by herself for the first time. i put her on the floor and went to sleep when i woke up she was curled up right next to me. it was to cute for me to be mad so i guess she sleeps where ever she wants... she is so cute when she isnt trying to bite everything


----------



## Okie2

You bet............My wife and me made the misstake of putting our young lady in bed with us when we brought her home at 12 weeks..........now we're thinking about a King Size bed...


----------



## PADR1NH0

sadly no... wife wont allow it...

dog in bed vs her in pajamas she says....


----------



## GSDOwner2008

Zeus will sleep on my bed that's queen sized, just the two of us. It's very spacious and he can lay right under the fan. However he gets up after an hour or so and does his rounds in the house. He'll usually sleep in his crate for a bit and then come back to sleep on my bed. Strangely enough he never wakes me up and I'm kinda glad he does it, I know he's watching over the house.


----------



## IllinoisNative

Yes, mine are allowed...but they usually end up getting up and sleeping on the floor especially during summer. They snuggle more in the winter...or at least I keep the heat down so they will. Brats...LOL.


----------



## Pattycakes

Nope...my GSD sleeps in her crate at night. When she is about 2 yrs old I will let her choose where to sleep, as long as its not my bed. LOL


----------



## bellamia

oh yes! except i HAVE to force her! can u belive it? she doesn't do cuddling etc but i want to!


----------



## Baersmama

We have two GSD. Max usually starts out on the bed, but when DH and I get settled in he usually jumps down. Our female, Sadie, usually sleeps on the dog bed in our room.
During the day, when Max thinks there is no chance for getting out to play, he will go up to our room, get on the bed and spread out. Oh.... he likes the ceiling fan on. (not too spoiled. LOL)


----------



## Norfpo

no theyre allowed to cuddle on the couch but not the bed im not a big fan of dog hair in the bed


----------



## 48496

Dakota wouldn't stay in the bed, which was very ok with my dh. She sleeps on the floor in our bedroom. She has her own human bed pillow and it's so cute (and a little funny) to watch her lay her head on it.


----------



## Lucy Dog

Lucy allows me a small section of my bed from time to time, so i guess the answer would be yes.


----------



## CaliBoy

My LittleGuy starts out up in the bed, but curled at the foot. Later, he jumps down and sleeps on the floor. When I wake up, he is in bed with me, but snuggled up close to my back, even at times with his snout resting on my shoulder. I like it when he is being a snuggler, especially in the winter, so I think it is worth it having to often bring out the roller that picks up the hair from the bedspread or the pillow.


----------



## vicky2200

Generally my dogs sleep where they please. Usually it is in a bed. My gsd usually sleeps with me, but if not she sleeps with someone else in the house or in a central area near everyone.. Its very interesting when they all want to sleep with me and i end up on the couch.


----------



## Larien

Yes. My GSD pup does now, sometimes during the nights, and my Pom always has. My great dane I lost in August slept next to me with his head on the pillow every night for 8 years until his death, losing that devastated me, it was like having a person there. So I'm hoping when Remi grows up, he'll do the same thing. I take a lot of training and behavior advice but the no sleeping on beds thing is one I will not listen to!


----------



## Miikkas mom

No. My hubby and I sleep in Miikka’s bed. :rolleyes2:


----------



## Kris10

Yep. We had to get a king.


----------



## Akk578

No. He sleeps either on his dog bed or in his crate. I would let him sleep in my bed but my boyfriend wont allow it. lol


----------



## Jelpy

Not with me, not beacuse I object to sharing but because Allie objects to sharing. Lycan just flat out won't do it; he prefers to sleep under the desk which has a cave like atmosphere-closed in, dark, etc. Very wolfy. 

Jelpy and the mesquite mafia


----------



## spidermilk

Dax will only lay on the bed if I'm the only one in it OR if he REALLY wants me to wake up.

He won't sleep there- don't know if it is too crowded or too hot for him or what but he prefers the floor.


----------



## missmychance

Always starts out at the foot of bed then usually jumps down and sleeps on his bed. Sometimes he'll stay all night and make my husband and I uncomfortable but we love him and don't have the heart to tell him to get off.


----------



## GeorgiaJason

mine is def a bed sleeper but its in the bed with my 3yr old


----------



## lafalce

Yes, mine sleeps on the bed. But it didn't start out that way. I think she was about 3yo when I finally caved. That goes for the couch as well. She just looooooves to cuddle!!!!!


----------



## Klamari

The little dogs will sleep in my bed. They seems to take up WAY more space than they should . The puppy will not have bed privileges for a while. But in the future, hopefully yes!


----------



## Tara

Our gsd sleeps under our bed head facing the door for a quick pounce if anyone was to enter lol


----------



## Larien

Well now I gotta change my answer for Rem, lol... The boy will NOT sleep at night unless he is in his crate, breaks my heart, I miss snuggling with him, but one night at 3 am having been up with him all night, AGAIN, because he was restless and wouldn't sleep, and tried to dig up the carpet, I put him in the crate - and he fell right asleep. I felt AWFUL, that's where he wanted to be. But how was I supposed to know, since earlier when he was younger he'd scream in it all night, lol!


----------



## Lora

At night he sleeps on his own Toddler Bed!


----------



## WarrantsWifey

Wow, a LOT of people share their beds with their furry friends. I'd love too, but I have a 73 lb Black Lab, and who knows what size Killian is going to grow into, and we only have a queen, and the cats sleep on our bed, so there is NO WAY, we could do, two cats, two dogs, and two humans on our queen. UGH. I love to spread out, so does Killian, he takes up his whole doggy bed and kicks poor Jazzi off it.... LOL!


----------



## JustMeLeslie

Victor prefers to sleep on the floor in the summertime. During winter he sleeps in the crate on a pillow. Jamie Lee sleeps in the bed at the foot right in front of the fan at night. She gets up by the head of the bed in the morning to kiss all over me to get me up. When hubby is home she sleeps on her pillow though on the floor. She will jump in the bed in the morning to get him up to let her outside. She will cuddle and kiss him until he gets up.


----------



## Zan

As a small pup, yes. Now the silly girl wants to sleep under the bed, despite having a nice dog bed right next to it. I'm waiting for the night when she squeezes under there and can't get out the next morning, having grown overnight.....


----------



## KJandBravo

^Ha ha, I had a friend whose lab outgrew sleeping under the bed, and couldn't figure it out. She'd sleep with just her head stuck under the bed. 

We let our dog on the bed because he's so aloof. He very rarely takes us up on it. He usually sleeps right in front of the front door, and I wonder if it's because he thinks it's his job. Poor guy. 

He DOES go on the bed after I wake up in the morning, while I'm having my coffee. He gets DH up for work. I'm sure the fact that he's fed after DH gets up has nothing to do with it.  He comes down the stairs all proud of himself once DH is in the shower.


----------



## Jn2

my cookie used to sleep on the bed the first 2 weeks, she woudl cuddle up by my knees and stay there...kept me warm @night, but didnt allow me to move the covers as she was on them and i didnt wanna wake her, so sometimes my shoulders would get cold and i had to way to over myself except move further down the bed  recently though she has been sleeping in the laundry room...although we have just started to keep her in her cage downstairs...


----------



## gsdraven

Sometimes Raven and Gatsby (cat) let me sleep in their bed. 

I always start out in the middle of the King sized bed but wake up hanging off the side with a cat on top of me and Raven stretched out over 3/4's of the bed. Kaiser only jumps up in the morning after my alarm goes off but we'll see how long it takes for him to start climbing in all night.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Tanner is a total bed hog. Sometimes he will do it without asking! Talk about rude!


----------



## Larien

Haha WarrantsWifey, that's nothin - when my Dane was alive, he weighed 117 lbs. and slept in bed with me every night, and my bed is only a full size! Every single night I would be on the very edge of the bed on my side, lmao, because he'd sleep with his back pressed up against mine and his long legs took up the whole bed!

And then there were the dreams... He'd have running dreams, and imagine a hundred pound dog with giant legs running full out in his sleep. It was like having one of those vibrating beds from a Vegas motel! Only once did it actually kick me out of bed - I awoke when I hit the floor and was all in a daze wondering what happened!

And he was always taking all of the covers, too... 

Lord I miss that boy...


----------



## King&Skylar

only sometimes, when i want cuddles


----------



## DCluver33

Dodger sleeps on my bed with me every night. He usually ends up on the floor because I move too much or I kick him off. Having a 75 lb dog in a single with a 108 lb person doesn't mix very well haha


----------



## PaddyD

flametank952 said:


> Does your Gsd sleep on your bed with you while you sleep?
> 
> When I get diesel I will have him sleep in my bed, it just makes me feel safer having gaurd dog at foot of my bed.


No way. Furniture is for people. The floor is plenty big enough for the dog. Plus her dog beds, etc. Dogs are just as protective OFF the furniture.


----------



## sargsd

Nope, never again! A long time ago, my black Lab and GSD slept in bed with me, then they started growling and then it escalated to the occasional bite. Dogs were taking over the alpha roll, so the dogs sleep in their beds on the floor now and no one's unclear about who's boss and where the boss sleeps. Just my experience, of course, but I'll never do that again. They do always sleep in my room though.


----------



## Toastermom

For the most part yes , If i toss and turn too much and disturb him ...(get this ) he groans , not growls and goes into his crate which is next to the bed


----------



## lisgje

As long as Chance behaves, he can stay on the bed, the minute he starts wanting to play, back in the crate for the night.

When I had a cat with Shane, I would wake up with the cat on one side and Shane on the other, both of them spooning me. Loved it in the winter time. As Shane got older, he would wait til I fell asleep and then to go to his blanket on the floor or sleep by the front door. If I was sick, he was in the bed with me constantly, just watching over me. I loved that.

Since I live alone, the more I can leave my dog out of the crate at night, the safer I feel.


----------



## EdBud

Gretchen is a 'roller' (known through observation) and so are we. She might start out on the bed, when invited, but goes to her giant pillow on the floor of our room after about 5-10 minutes.

I've learned that you're supposed to reserve the bed as you're own anyway. It's where the Alphas sleep and isn't for members of lower rank. She seemed to get that one herself (such a smart girl).


----------

